

Another Startup Growth Calculator made with R and Shiny App - xsoul
https://ivylee.shinyapps.io/growth-cal/

======
minimaxir
> _For Revenue and Expense, we assume an exponential growth model with
> constant growth rate._

That's not a safe assumption for startups. :P

~~~
xsoul
what would be a safe assumption?

